# Betta office 4G cube



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all 
This is the recap of my small desktop cube I keep in the office!

*Equipment: *

 do!acqua cube
 fluval aura lamp
 eite mini sponge filter (sponge replaced for a finer one, added some pad to reduce the flow a bit)
 15W heater
 Soil: tropica soil

*Plants:*

 Alternanthera reinikii "mini"
 Hemianthus callitricoides "Cuba"
 Hygrophila Siamensis
 Pogostemon helferi

*Water values*:

PH: 6.8
KH: 5
GH: 7
NO2: 0
NO3: 5ppm

*Fish*: One half-moon betta


----------

